# OS Center Question



## Carbon13 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm deciding on a 5.1 HT build and am looking at either the Swopes or the Overnight sensations.

I would probably go with the Swopes right away but the center channel is kind of tall at 9" for where I want to place it. Whereas the OS CC is only 5 1/4" tall. 

So here's my question - should I mix and match the OS CC with the Swopes L/R Fronts?

Also, if I go with Swopes should I do the TMWW 3-way towers or the MTMs. pros and cons? I will likely build Paul's sub to go with either and TMs for surrounds. 

Thanks.

-Carbon


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

I would stay with the same design for the LCR at least to timbre match the speakers. It helps the sound disappear into the screen and flow with the film when the soundtrack pans from side to side.


----------



## Carbon13 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks. In that case, I will probably go with the OS MTMs for the mains. Probably better WAF anyways with the smaller footprint.

Thanks.


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

They are supposed to be some really good little speakers, especially if used with a sub. I built another one of Paul's designs, the Classix II, and was floored by how well they sound for the small size and tiny price. They are the top of my list for the surrounds for my current media room project. Have you looked at the Stereo Integrity subs? Also a big value with great results.

I saw these OS on Paul's site: https://sites.google.com/site/undefinition/overnightsensationmtm


----------



## jonl (Nov 16, 2013)

I built the Os mmtmm center channel and a pair of the mt bookshelf speakers. They sound very good for the size and especially the cost. The voicing is very "up front". The center channel has very good clarity and detail. It does lack bass extension, but is nice and small. The mt's have very good bass when ran fullrange. I am finishing up a pair of mtm's for my new mains. I really like the Swopes, they are definitely a couple steps up, but they are huge..... I used the Meniscus Audio kits. I highly recommend them.


----------



## Carbon13 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks! I built a pair of OS MTs for my desk and I love them! So I'm not worried at all about the quality (Paul is genius!!). If I had room for the Swopes it would have been fun to build something different but I think the OS will be terrific. Also bought from Meniscus and they were excellent all round (even gave me a refund on shipping as it was less than their estimate...can you believe that?!?).

On a related note, I recently inherited a couple wardrobe doors of solid Barbados Mahogany. Beautiful wood. I know solid wood is not particularly good for speaker building but I would love to do the front baffles in this. The wood is over 100 yrs old, so I wouldn't think it should have much movement. Any thoughts suggestions on if this is doable?


----------



## jonl (Nov 16, 2013)

That would look amazing. I read a posting the other day and Paul was talking about using solid wood for the baffles. Due to solid wood movement, he recommended making the baffle removable, which he said would allow the wood to give. He did say he has had solid wood crack when glued in, ouch. Do you plan to flush mount the speakers? I wish I had. I didn't have the tools when I did the 1st speaker , so I surfaced mounted all to match. 

What Avr. do you have?


----------



## Carbon13 (Mar 12, 2012)

Could you send me a link to that post if you can find it again? Sounds like it could be helpful.

Yes, I flush mounted my drivers and will do so with these ones. My OS MTs are just run off a little Lepai amp right now (they're really computer speakers for me...really good ones!). But for the full HT build I'm going to probably buy a Emotiva XPA-5 and pre-pro.


----------



## jonl (Nov 16, 2013)

Sounds good. I found the link, short and sweet.....


----------



## Carbon13 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks. I put the question to Paul about the solid wood baffles.


----------

